# Java Buch



## Mr_Portugis (27. Okt 2009)

hallo zusammen,

bin in der 12. Klasse auf dem TG wir behandeln seit ca. einem Schuljahr die Programmiersprache Java und sind nun beim thema OOP.

Einige Klassenkameraden haben sich das buch "java ist auch eine Insel " gekauft. Ich würde mir ebenfalls gerne ein Javabuch holen, welches jedoch nicht mehr als 20 -30€ kosten sollte. Es soltle auch ein gebundenes Buch sein.

Welche Bücher würdet ihr mri empfehlen?

ich bedanke mich im Vorraus

gruß Mr_Portugis


----------



## hdi (27. Okt 2009)

Die Java-Insel ist schon ganz gut, und gibt's auch kostenlos:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)

Ist halt nur E-book.


----------



## Mr_Portugis (27. Okt 2009)

ja eben des en e-book und des weiteren fehlen mir dort die beispiele und Aufgaben zum selber programmieren.

Am besten wäre ein buch wo von anfang an alles erklärt wird bis zum schluss danns o kapitelweise. Kennnt jemand ein gutes buch???

Ps: warum sind java Bücher eig. so teuer????

gruß Mr_Portugis


----------



## Mr_Portugis (27. Okt 2009)

Java - Helmut Erlenkötter - Portofrei bei buecher.de

kennt jemand dieses buch???


----------



## hdi (27. Okt 2009)

> Ps: warum sind java Bücher eig. so teuer????


Nicht nur Java-Bücher. Du musst mal überlegen, Java-Insel, oder zB "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" (das ist auch sehr gut, hat einen eigenen Stil, vielen gefällt er) sind _Sachbücher_ der höchsten Form und haben fast 1000 Seiten.
Das ist ne höllische Arbeit sowas zu entwerfen.

Mein Tipp: Gib lieber 50 oder 60 für ein sehr gutes und umfangreiches Buch aus als die Hälfte für irgendetwas, das an der Erklärung und den Beispielen geizt.


----------



## frapo (28. Okt 2009)

Möglicherweise könnte ergänzend auch Java-Intensivkurs: In 14 Tagen lernen Projekte erfolgreich zu realisieren Xpert.Press: Amazon.de: Marco Block, Ernesto Tapia, Felix Franke: Bücher eine Wahl für dich sein?

Gruß
frapo


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2009)

wow! hammer Rezesionen. Auf das kann man sich meistens verlassen...


Das finde ich auch gut Java von Kopf bis Fuß: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Lars Schulten, Elke Buchholz: Bücher

Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich mir die Java ist eine Insel kaufen. Ehrlich wer ließt ein 1000 Seiten Fachbuch? Sowas ist doch etwas zum Nachschlagen, und warum soll ich in einem gebundenen Buch nachschlagen, wenn ich das online mit praktischer Suchfunktion auch habe?


----------



## Quaxli (28. Okt 2009)

www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung


----------



## partsch (29. Nov 2009)

Naja es gäbe da noch eine andere Möglichkeit statt dir ein Boch zu kaufen oder ein EBook zu lesen könntest du dir auch die Vorlesung der CS106A Stanford ansehen.
Es sind eigentlich nur alle Vorlesungen eine Java Klasse auf der Stanford University aufgezeichnet worden. Der Professor der dies unterrichtet ist meiner Ansicht nach genial! Er bringt dir nicht nur die Java Syntax und Semantik ordentlich bei du hast auch Einblick auf alle Aufgaben und Lektüren die du für den Kurs benötigst (Die Texte sind nicht wirklich wichtig) und du lernst speziell Methodology in Java.

Achja und wenn du dir darüber Sorgen machst, dass du etwas nicht verstehst, weil ja der gesamte Unterricht auf englisch aufezeichnet wurde, dann kann ich dich beruhigen, Mehran Sahami spricht sehr leichtes Englisch und da du schon ein jahr OOP hattest, werden sie Begriffe wie loop dann schon selber Erklären^^

Es sind alle 28 Vorträge auf dem YouTube Account von Stanford uploaded:
Teil 1

Aber falls du doch lieber bei einem Buch bleiben willst empfiehlt sich "Java ist eine Insel" schon sehr. Du kannst es auch ruihg als EBook lesen, da all seine Aufgabenstellungen auf der Homepage von Ullenboom's derzeitigen Verlag sind.
Darauf wird auch im Vorwort: "Java ist eine Insel Version 8" hingewiesen


----------



## rainwebs (2. Dez 2009)

Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung, warum die Bücher so teuer sind: Mittlerweile sind Bücher, die gerade herausgebracht werden bereits wieder veraltet. Bei Laufzeiten von einem Jahr von Erstellung bis zum Verkauf hat sich die IT-Welt schon dreimal um die eigene Achse gedreht. Die Verlage haben also nicht sehr viel Zeit, mit den Büchern noch etwas zu verdienen. Dementsprechend werden die Auflagen geplant. 

Zweiter Kostenaspekt sind die Autoren. JAVA ist Profigebiet. Das ist immer noch ein kompliziertes Pflaster, das viel Erfahrung und leider auch ständiges Weiterbilden braucht. Spezialisten produzieren gute Bücher eben nicht umsonst.

Ich gebe dem Lernen aus Büchern maximal noch ein Jahrzehnt, dann werden Kindle und andere eBook-Reader im Kontext zu PDF und ePub einen permanenten Online-Zugriff auf Wissen anbieten, das dann auch einfacher und schneller aktualisiert werden kann. Das ganze wird dann auch etwas billiger werden (abgesehen von den Anschaffungskosten für solch einen Reader, die heute noch viel zu hoch sind).


----------



## Frix (3. Dez 2009)

Hallo

Die Java Insel ist ein Grundlagenbuch und gehört meiner Meinung nach in jedes Java-Programmierer Regal. Aber ich kenne noch ein anderes sehr praktische Buch "Das Java 6 Codebook". Es Kostet zwar 99€, ist aber im Internet auch für 24,95€ zu finden. Es ist kein Kompendium (und auch keine Java Insel). Es ist ein sehr Praxis orientiert und bietet vielen Interessanten Beispiele.

Grüße
Frix


----------

